# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  20 khách sạn xa xỉ xấu nhất thế giới

## hantt.163

Tờ Telegraph của Anh vừa công bố danh sách 20 khách sạn xa xỉ nhưng có  hình thù xấu nhất thế giới. Khách sạn 105 tầng của Triều Tiên đứng đầu  danh sách này.


*1. Khách sạn Ryugyong, Triều Tiên*

 

 * 	2. Khách sạn Royal Towers, đảo Atlantis Paradise, Bahamas*
Khách sạn 105 tầng này của Triều Tiên bị đánh giá là xấu nhất thế giới  với tên gọi "tòa nhà xấu xí nhất quả đất". Dự kiến Ryugyong sẽ được mở  cửa vào năm 2013.


 
 *
3. Khách sạn Hilton, Machester, Anh quốc*

  	Công trình to đùng và lòe loẹt này trông giống như một thứ gì đó được  lôi ra từ phim Disney, nhưng lại không khiến người ta ưa thích.

 
 * 	4. Khách sạn First World, Malaysia*
Tòa nhà này trông giống như một cái máy chơi game Playstation.

 

Với 6.118 phòng, công trình đồ sộ này là khách sạn lớn thứ 4 trên thế  giới. Nhưng màu sắc lòe loẹt và cấu trúc hỗn độn khiến nó gánh vị trí  xấu xí thứ 4 thế giới.

*5. Khách sạn Marina Bay Sands, Singapore*



  	Việc xếp công trình này vào top 5 khách sạn xấu nhất có thể sẽ gây ra  tranh cãi. Tuy nhiên, theo tờ Telegraph, việc đặt một cái bể bơi hình  con thuyền trên nóc khiến khách sạn này trông chẳng khác nào một cái ván  lướt sóng thời đại vũ trụ.

*6. Khách sạn Dog Bark Park, Idaho, Mỹ*


 


Tối nghĩa, bất hợp lý là nguyên nhân khiến công trình khách sạn được  thiết kế thành hình chú chó này bị Telegraph đánh giá là xấu hàng thứ 6  trên hành tinh.

*7. Khách sạn The Standard, New York, Mỹ*
 


   	Nước sơn màu xám khiến vẻ ngoài của khách sạn trông quá nhợt nhạt.

*8. Khách sạn El Algarrobico, Tây Ban Nha*



 

  	Công trình khách sạn này đã từng gặp rất nhiều trở ngại vì được xây  dựng quá gần biển và trong khu vực công viên quốc gia được bảo vệ Cabo  de Gata.


*9. Khách sạn Holiday, Sarajevo*


  	Khách sạn này từng rất nổi tiếng khi trở thành nhà cho các nhà báo đưa  tin chiến sự trong suốt 4 năm xung đột ở Sarajevo. Tòa nhà này đã bị hư  hại nặng nề và được tái xây dựng với màu vàng chói làm hoa mắt.
*
10. Khách sạn AC, Las Palmas, Gran Canaria

*



  	Tòa nhà nằm sừng sững ở Las Palmas và được mô tả là một công trình kiến  trúc "biểu tượng", "điển hình", nhưng với Telegraph thì nó xấu thứ 10  trên hành tinh.

*11. Khách sạn Amsterdam Zaandam, Hà Lan*

 


  	Kiến trúc sư chính của công trình này nói rằng ông lấy cảm hứng từ  những ngôi nhà màu xanh truyền thống của Zaan. Tuy nhiên, ý tưởng này có  vẻ không hay ho cho lắm.
*
12. Khách sạn Grand Lisboa, Macau*

 


  	Kiến trúc sư có lẽ cạn ý tưởng khi cho ra tòa khách sạn tầng tầng lớp lớp nhưng thô kệch này.

----------


## hantt.163

*13. Khách sạn Uzbekistan, Tashkent

*



  	Theo lời giới thiệu trên trang web của khách sạn, thì đây là một trong những tòa nhà đáng nể trọng nhất ở Tashkent, nhưng với Telegraph, thì nó thật là xấu xí.
*
14. Khách sạn Tianzi, Langfang, Trung Quốc*





  	Khách sạn được tạc hình bộ Tam Đa, gồm ông Phúc, ông Lộc và ông Thọ,  nằm ở tỉnh Hà Bắc của Trung Quốc. Tuy đồ sộ và có ý nghĩa, nhưng trông  nó vẫn xấu xí trong mắt Telegraph.

*15. Khách sạn Spirit, Bratislava*

 


  	Lộn xộn là những gì người ta cảm nhận được khi nhìn thấy công trình này.

*16. Khách sạn LeGrand Hotel du Lac, Tunisia*





  	Khách sạn có hình kim tự tháp lộn ngược này là một ví dụ của kiểu kiến trúc Brutalist thập niên 1970.
*
17. Khách sạn Alatau, Almaty*

 


  	Theo Telegraph, khách sạn Alatau đứng thứ 17 trên thế giới về mức độ không đẹp.

*18. Khách sạn Isrotel, Tel Aviv, Israel*

 


  	Tòa tháp này trông như một chiếc xi-lanh khổng lồ.


* 	19. Khách sạn Crane, Hà Lan*




  	Ý tưởng điên rồ khi biến công trình xấu xí này thành khách sạn


* 	20. Khách sạn Sofitel, Tokyo, Nhật Bản*




  	Khách sạn này đã "may mắn" được Telegraph xếp cuối bảng xếp hạng về độ xấu.

----------


## littlelove

herher xấu mà đc ở đây thì cũng thích

----------


## lunas2

toàn công trình kiến trúc khủng

----------


## rose

ks đầu đẹp đó chứ nhỉ

----------

